# Roster of Spoiled Maltese Members attending AMA Specialty UPDATES SEE POST #63 & 67



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

*Roster of Spoiled Maltese Members attending AMA Specialty UPDATES SEE POST #63 & 67*

In order to be able to have all of us that are attending the Specialty in Atlanta May 6-9 to be able to communicate I thought I would make up a roster and complete it prior to the event . My plan is to gather all of your contact data from now until a few weeks ( a month) before the Event and then email the list to everyone. I will add a blank column for adding our hotel room numbers after we get there so we can share that data.

So e-mail your information to me and include:
Real Name -SM User Name-Cell Phone -Home Phone- Arrival Date -Departure Date- RoomMate(s) -Flying/Driving - attending Dog(s) -Email address And Hotel Name - Hotel room #(will be blank)

I have the excel spreadsheet already made , with the columns named as above and I will enter the data as I receieve it.

This will help us stay organized and able to contact each other before the event and during.

email information to : [email protected] and write- SM AMA Specialty in the title


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I sent you my info...


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

have 6 people so far bumping up post


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Info sent - thanks Cat!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

you should have mine


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I also sent mine!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I have someone that would like to share a room with someone, so if you wouldn't mind a roommate let me know and I will share the persons contact data and you can contact each other via phone.

If you want a room mate let me know and if you have a room and are willing to share the room ( and the cost) let me know this too.

If you have not contacted me to get on our roster please do so ASAP. Make reservations ASAP as there are only a limited amount left. Cancellations can be made up until a day before arrival. No Hotel payment will be made until the stay is completed.

So far I have 9 SM Members not counting the people that these folks are bringing.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I just sent you my info. See you Saturday.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I'll send you my info as soon as I get my plane booked. I can't decide if I should arrive on Monday, May 3 or Tuesday, May 4.

Cathy


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Cathy @ Jan 21 2010, 08:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876124


> I'll send you my info as soon as I get my plane booked. I can't decide if I should arrive on Monday, May 3 or Tuesday, May 4.
> 
> Cathy[/B]



I f it helps

Here is what I have so far:
arrival dates: May 3- 0 number of arrivals
May 4- 1
May 5- 1
May 6- 5
May 7- 3
May 8- 1


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

We have hotel reservations, but no plane yet, so I'll let you know.

Debbie


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Cathy @ Jan 21 2010, 06:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876124


> I'll send you my info as soon as I get my plane booked. I can't decide if I should arrive on Monday, May 3 or Tuesday, May 4.
> 
> Cathy[/B]


I'm coming in on tuesday. We'll have to see if there are any dog friendly malls or anything to go to on Wednesday. I guess I should do some research on that!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Stacy do you have a stroller? I've been to several malls with Perri in the stroller and nobody's ever said anything.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Jan 22 2010, 06:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876263


> Stacy do you have a stroller? I've been to several malls with Perri in the stroller and nobody's ever said anything.[/B]


I don't take a stroller (I take my Wonder Wheeler) but I can use that, if I have to (putting the dog carriers on it) We took it to an outlet mall at the Michigan nationals and had lots of dogs on it AND lots of bags! it makes for a wonderful mule. I love my Wonder Wheeler. I really do. It's made traveling through airports with a TON of cr*p soo much easier!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I just sent you my information and I just can't wait for May.

This will be my 4th Specialty and I am just as excited about this one as I have been for all the others. They just keep getting better and better and I am soooooo excited to be meeting more members of SM.
:SM Rocks!:


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, I got my act together today and booked the plane. I arrive on Monday, May 3 at 5:30 PM via Air Canada.

Stacy, count me in for shopping on Wednesday!

Cathy


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Just emailed you, Cat. Thanks for organizing our contact info.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

13 people so far......just bumping this up


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Wishing I lived near Atlanta. :bysmilie:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jan 23 2010, 09:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876745


> Wishing I lived near Atlanta. :bysmilie:[/B]



Awww, too bad you don't live closer to us. Craig, Alexandra, Bogie and I are driving. Planning on taking the car, but we have a van and could ride together.

Love all your Valentine stuff!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I got a quick question for those of you going to the AMA. Are y'all bringing your fluffs with you?

Cat, I emailed you my info as well.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I am definitely bringing Emma and Mimi. 

In fact I just bought one of the "Pop-up" hexagon playpens Like Pat (2MaltMom showed us) for the hotel room. 

Now if I get the new puppy....hmmmm I will have 3! 

The dog gear...hmmm Grooming stuff, clothes for Emma, snacks and dog food, playpen, crates, stroller, geez. This is more stuff than when I had skin kids ! I better make a list so I don't forget anything. This is going to be interesting.



Good thing I can drive there huh? I am NUTS!But its a wondeful nuts!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Jan 24 2010, 06:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876807


> I am definitely bringing Emma and Mimi.
> 
> In fact I just bought one of the "Pop-up" hexagon playpens Like Pat (2MaltMom showed us) for the hotel room.
> 
> ...


Where did you get your popup playpen? 
I thought I saved a link for one a while back, but can't find it. I wanna say it was on overstock,but I am going to see if ebay has any. I have a travel crate for Delilah Rose, so I think I might use that. I do need a stroller now!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Jan 24 2010, 05:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876803


> I got a quick question for those of you going to the AMA. Are y'all bringing your fluffs with you?
> 
> Cat, I emailed you my info as well.[/B]


As of now I won't be bringing a dog. Harry definitely cannot come, and Teddy doesn't travel well. 
The only traveler I have is Benny and he will howl at the top of his lungs (literally)
if I ever leave him alone in the hotel room... so I have to think about that.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Make sure you pack your cameras b/c all of us at home will want lots of pics of everything!

Wish we could be there with all of you!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll send you my contact info soon .... 





































*kat is dreaming of joining and meeting up with the members and having a blast with the malts* :blush: 


wish that I was closer .. 

Have FUN everyone.. don't forget, we LOOOOVE pictures


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Cathy @ Jan 23 2010, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876708


> Well, I got my act together today and booked the plane. I arrive on Monday, May 3 at 5:30 PM via Air Canada.
> 
> Stacy, count me in for shopping on Wednesday!
> 
> Cathy[/B]


Me too Stacy :biggrin: 
Lynda


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm going too. Must have to book flight and figure out what day to arrive. Moxie is my plus 1
Don't know whether to come Thursday or Friday? 

Will send info.

Leslie & Moxie


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Lynda @ Jan 25 2010, 02:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877337


> QUOTE (Cathy @ Jan 23 2010, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876708





> Well, I got my act together today and booked the plane. I arrive on Monday, May 3 at 5:30 PM via Air Canada.
> 
> Stacy, count me in for shopping on Wednesday!
> 
> Cathy[/B]


Me too Stacy :biggrin: 
Lynda
[/B][/QUOTE]



Lynda, what day are you arriving? I'll be there on Monday evening.

Cathy


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Cathy @ Jan 26 2010, 11:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877895


> QUOTE (Lynda @ Jan 25 2010, 02:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877337





> QUOTE (Cathy @ Jan 23 2010, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876708





> Well, I got my act together today and booked the plane. I arrive on Monday, May 3 at 5:30 PM via Air Canada.
> 
> Stacy, count me in for shopping on Wednesday!
> 
> Cathy[/B]


Me too Stacy :biggrin: 
Lynda
[/B][/QUOTE]



Lynda, what day are you arriving? I'll be there on Monday evening.

Cathy
[/B][/QUOTE]

We plan to arrive sometime on Mon. So far we are planning on driving so what time we get there is anybodies guess, unless are plans change and we fly. Our reservations at the hotel are Mon. through Sun, leaving on Mon.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Jan 25 2010, 10:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877491


> I'm going too. Must have to book flight and figure out what day to arrive. Moxie is my plus 1
> Don't know whether to come Thursday or Friday?
> 
> Will send info.
> ...


I would recommend coming on thursday so you dont' miss the White Excitement party and a whole lot of socializing!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm in! I just sent you an email Cat!  Thanks for organizing!!


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

We have hotel reservations for Monday 5/3 - check out Monday 5/10. At this time planning on making the long drive or until we can find a more reasonable flight. Can certainly pack more in the SUV! Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

oops I posted in the wrong thread before! I'm in too Cat  arriving Thurs 5/6 and leaving Sun 5/9. hopefully i won't miss much on sunday. will email you my info soon.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 27 2010, 08:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878183


> oops I posted in the wrong thread before! I'm in too Cat  arriving Thurs 5/6 and leaving Sun 5/9. hopefully i won't miss much on sunday. will email you my info soon.[/B]


What time are you leaving on sunday? That is the 'main' day of the show, hopefully you won't miss it!


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

I can book a flight leaving at night. when does the show end?


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Stacey:

What time should we get there Thursday if we're flying in?


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Here is the list of people that have told me that they are definitely coming or have sent me their information. If you are NOT on the list and you are going e-mail "[email protected]" your information ASAP including event organizers.

If you are on the list but didn't send me your information please do this ASAP even if you cancel later. I will definitely need an e-mail address to e-mail everyone the completed roster. The roster will have a blank column for room numbers that we can fill in after we get there -by hand. Then we will know who is where. I think we will need more than 1 room to get together in since there are about 25+ of us .

Also I am looking for someone that's creative to design and make us some nice SM name tags.......any volunteers?

I am so excited that so many are coming. We are going to have a ball !

EmmasMommy
BellarataMaltese
heartmadeforyou
Tanner'sMom
2MaltMom
JMM
Angel'sMom
PreciousPrince
CloudClan
Lucy & Lily's Mom
revakb2
Elly
Cathy
Gibbert
dixiepalooza
HarrysMom
Lynda
Moxie'sMom
njdrake
Mom2Bijou
Ann80
Moshi melo
Godiva Goddess
Casa Verde Maltese
Lucy N Pets
Remy
MissieK
MandyMc65

List last Updated : March 1, 2010


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I just booked my flight. Arriving Friday and flying home Monday.! Anyone flying from the NY area....book now if you haven't. The rates have gone down! :chili:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Me too. Just booked my flight today. We're arriving Thursday..leaving Monday.

Flights weren't bad from NYC..$168.00 RT (well really $189.00 with tx) plus 100 each way for the fluffs.
Went down $100 since last week..LOL


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I booked the flight....See you all there!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Now if I could just book my work video shoot at the CDC in Atlanta for around that time......hmmmmm. Have to work on it. Would have to go fluffless but would make a great aunt to all of yours. :biggrin:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I just emailed you my info!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Just booked my flight last night! 

Jax and I will be there May 5th and leaving May 10th!! Can't wait!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Here is the list of SM members that have let me know that they will attend. *Please let me know if you will attend the 1st Annual Spoiled Maltese Pajama and Pizza Party Friday night ( so I can get the cups and plates etc. It will probably be less than $5 per person- plus drinks ( soda from machine or bring your own- beer and wine etc allowed.*And please contact Miki Miller (heartmade4you) so you will have a Spoiled Maltese badge.. see her post.
Also please see the American Maltese Association website for the Activities registration form and send in the form with money for activities and some of the meals and your program book etc

Spoiled Maltese members attending the Maltese National Specialty in Atlanta May6-10

EmmasMommy
BellarataMaltese
heartmadeforyou
Tanner'sMom
2MaltMom
JMM
Angel'sMom
PreciousPrince
CloudClan
Lucy & Lily's Mom
revakb2
Elly
Cathy
Gibbert
dixiepalooza
HarrysMom
Lynda
Moxie'sMom
njdrake
Mom2Bijou
Ann80
Moshi melo
Godiva Goddess
Casa Verde Maltese
Lucy N Pets
Remy
MissieK
MandyMc65


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This has got to be the largest SM meet-up!! OH! :w00t: it's March 1st....I better start my diet today!!!!!! :blush:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 1 2010, 06:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891421


> This has got to be the largest SM meet-up!! OH! :w00t: it's March 1st....I better start my diet today!!!!!! :blush: [/B]


LOL! that's what Mandy and I were talking about too! The 20 lbs I've gained over the last year and a half is definitely not wanted, LOL. 

I have only met 9 of the Smers going in person before so I can't wait to meet the rest!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I have only met "1" SM person!! 
I feel like I know many of the others listed!!
so excited!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Mar 1 2010, 05:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891418


> Here is the list of SM members that have let me know that they will attend. *Please let me know if you will attend the 1st Annual Spoiled Maltese Pajama and Pizza Party Friday night ( so I can get the cups and plates etc. It will probably be less than $5 per person- plus drinks ( soda from machine or bring your own- beer and wine etc allowed.*And please contact Miki Miller (heartmade4you) so you will have a Spoiled Maltese badge.. see her post.
> Also please see the American Maltese Association website for the Activities registration form and send in the form with money for activities and some of the meals and your program book etc
> 
> Spoiled Maltese members attending the Maltese National Specialty in Atlanta May6-10
> ...



OMG.......28 people! This is great! It will be wonderful to see those who attended past years again and meet everyone who will be attending for the 1st time. Better watch out....this event is addicting. This will be my 5th Specialty in a row and Stacy's too.

Cathy

[attachment=62329:resized___fixed.jpg]


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Mar 1 2010, 08:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891459


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Mar 1 2010, 06:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891421





> This has got to be the largest SM meet-up!! OH! :w00t: it's March 1st....I better start my diet today!!!!!! :blush: [/B]


LOL! that's what Mandy and I were talking about too! The 20 lbs I've gained over the last year and a half is definitely not wanted, LOL. 

I have only met 9 of the Smers going in person before so I can't wait to meet the rest!
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL - Yup started the "diet" today! We'll see how long it lasts 

I'm excited to meet everyone! It'll be great to see all the little white fluffies running around!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Mar 1 2010, 06:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891418


> Here is the list of SM members that have let me know that they will attend. *Please let me know if you will attend the 1st Annual Spoiled Maltese Pajama and Pizza Party Friday night ( so I can get the cups and plates etc. It will probably be less than $5 per person- plus drinks ( soda from machine or bring your own- beer and wine etc allowed.*And please contact Miki Miller (heartmade4you) so you will have a Spoiled Maltese badge.. see her post.
> Also please see the American Maltese Association website for the Activities registration form and send in the form with money for activities and some of the meals and your program book etc
> 
> Spoiled Maltese members attending the Maltese National Specialty in Atlanta May6-10
> ...


Adding 
Morkie4 & 
LuvMyFurbaby

I will update the roster as soon as I get some new phone numbers/emails for it


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Yep I'm in and bringing all the fluffs and hubby! Looking forward to meeting all of you and your fluffs!!!! I sent you my information via pm!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

HAHA, Pat! I was thinking about a diet, too. Can I just show up the way I am and tell everyone I lost 100 lbs? LOL

Anyone who wants a badge, just send me a PM with the number of badges they want, their mailing address, and if they want to make a donation to help cover costs.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Looking forward to our 1st show & meeting everyone. Received my pins today, very cute ~ Thanks Miki!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I THINK I'M COMING:chili::chili:I can't believe I'm actually pulling this off but it seems like I've arranged my video shoot at the CDC in Atlanta for MAY 7arty:I'm so excited. Of course since I'm working I won't be able to bring Tyler but I'm hoping to meet you all especially on Thursday. I'm not sure if I'll leave Friday after the interview or Saturday morning. It's my DS's birthday on the 7th so I feel kind of guilty but we'll celebrate over the weekend. So it looks like I'll be there. I think I'll try to book at the hotel you're all at if possible. I can't believe I really told my client that I could shoot either the 6th or 7th and it's worked out. I don't even think I'll tell DH that I'm meeting everyone down there:thumbsup:Our little secret.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> I THINK I'M COMING:chili::chili:I can't believe I'm actually pulling this off but it seems like I've arranged my video shoot at the CDC in Atlanta for MAY 7arty:I'm so excited. Of course since I'm working I won't be able to bring Tyler but I'm hoping to meet you all especially on Thursday. I'm not sure if I'll leave Friday after the interview or Saturday morning. It's my DS's birthday on the 7th so I feel kind of guilty but we'll celebrate over the weekend. So it looks like I'll be there. I think I'll try to book at the hotel you're all at if possible. I can't believe I really told my client that I could shoot either the 6th or 7th and it's worked out. I don't even think I'll tell DH that I'm meeting everyone down there:thumbsup:Our little secret.


Well I'm not getting in till Friday afternoon - so you HAVE to stay till Saturday!!!!! 

And if I don't lose any weight by then....I just tell everyone I'm doing my Ava "look-alike" act...I'm just fluffy. :blush:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

2maltmom said:


> Well I'm not getting in till Friday afternoon - so you HAVE to stay till Saturday!!!!!
> 
> And if I don't lose any weight by then....I just tell everyone I'm doing my Ava "look-alike" act...I'm just fluffy. :blush:


Well that settles it Pat. I made reservations at the hotel until Saturday when I'll have to leave or be disowned by my non-4-legged son.:biggrin:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

YEAH!!! Sue you are coming too!!! And I"m so happy you are staying till Saturday. We are arriving on Friday afternoon too. It's getting close ladies!!! 2 more months!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i just booked my flight this weekend. going to visit m&d in north carolina on 4/29 and arriving atlanta on 5/5 thru the 10th. looking forward to it!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I believe I will back home in Atlanta by late Friday night, so Nikki and I can be there to watch some of the Saturday/Sunday competitions. We look forward to meeting all of you there! I'm glad I will be able to make some of it!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Booked my room and look forward to meeting you at the pajama party Friday night.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

*Updated List-PDF and XLS file thats printable*

Here is the latest List. I am also momentarily e-mailing a PDF of all of the info I have up til now...this file should be formatted for printing and you can print a copy to take with you. Please note that I left a column for us to be able to write each others room numbers in.

EmmasMommy
BellarateMaltese
heartmadeforyou
Tanner'sMom
2MaltMom
JMM
PreciousPrince
CloudClan
Lucy & Lily's Mom
revakb2
Elly
Cathy
Gibbert
dixiepalooza
Lynda
Moxie'sMom
njdrake
Mom2Bijou
Ann80
Moshi melo
Godiva Goddess
Casa Verde Maltese
Remy
MissieK
MandyMc65
Morkie4 & 
LuvMyFurbaby
Nikki
SilkMalteseLover
Tina

If you did not receive a Roster of these names via email today by 1PM please send me an email to [email protected] and I will send you the new one. Tina- I need your cell phone and email.

Its getting close !


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds like SO MUCH FUN!!!! Can't wait to see all the pics!!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

This really does sounds like a lot of fun and I can't wait to hear/see all about your adventures!!!! Good Luck to all the pups entered!!!!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Cat, THANK YOU for all your work in getting us organized. Bogie can't wait to meet all his SM buddies who will be there. He says you will recognize us because he will be with his mommy, who is the Crazy Dog Lady with red hair.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Miki ! Thank you for designing our very unique and beautiful pins !

I would also ask each of us to print a copy of your siggy picture (if you have one) and you can slip this into your plastic pocket name tag ( maybe in back and flip it over- this would be a fun thing at our pizza party-

I may add for those that are not attending or do not have a dog in the show..........

there are 8 dogs entered in agility,

64 puppy entries ( 23 DOGS/41 BITCHES) in the Sweepstakes on Saturday 

and 98 entries ( 30 dogs and 51 bitches) in the conformation show on Sunday

This amount of entries has the makings of an awesome show!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh Cat - thanks for telling us how many dog/bitches are going to be there!
that is thrilling!!! I can't wait!! I'm bringing my laptop and camera so I can download pictures everyday and post! Atticus is looking less then desirable at the moment.. but he'll be in fine form on Thursday!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

TheMalts&Me said:


> I'll send you my contact info soon ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also wish I could come over! Unfortunately it's too far!!! :angry:

Alexandra


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Bump


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am working on my packing list today..
and Atticus is resting..


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

This is so exciting! Looking forward to hearing about it with lots of updates and pics!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My heart will be with you all, wish I was there with Matilda


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I just made an appt. with the vet to get Atticus's bordatella shot and pick up copies of his vaccine information. I am grooming him tonight and tomorrow and then he goes to the real groomers on Wed. (as well as YOGA - to be oo'd and ahh'd over by the ladies)..

tomorrow - we are bowling for the Animal Protection Society fundraiser! & shopping for last min. items to make travel easier. 

SO EXCITED!


----------

